# Looking for barista training and the best way to try new coffees



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

I'm begining to think it's time to get some more formal barista training as opposed to reading about things and trying to guess if it seems right after. I'm look for training in Scotland prefrably the edinburgh area but i'm happy enough to travel could possibly be training for two as my dad seems fairly intrested in learning too any recommendations?

I'm also curious as to what you all think the best way's are to try a wide array of coffees are? as im starting to think about changing my current coffee for something better and freshly roasted!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Funinacup. He is also on here

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a chat to Michael at *Funinacup*. I think he's Glasgow based but has some good feedback


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeag give Funinacup a message.

If you want to try lot's of new coffee's you could either take out a subscription like Has Bean's in my mug where you get a new coffee every week along with a video blog discussing it, or just buy a couple of bags from different roasters every few weeks - see the list in the beans subforum.


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

Hey thanks for the response guys i'll drop a pm.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yep definitely speak to michael at funinacup. He trained me and is a fantastic guy. He'll definitely get you on the right path!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My sister got me an espresso lesson with Coffeesmiths in London next month as a birthday present.


----------

